
Twitter users appear to track Navy ships using newly activated beacons - eplanit
https://www.stripes.com/news/twitter-users-appear-to-track-navy-ships-using-newly-activated-beacons-1.490727#.WdQKnnNlC7O
======
mschuster91
Was done with the neo-Nazi chartered ship "C-Star", too... there's a Twitter
bot that automatically tweets whenever it moves.

Also, there's a lot of AIS map services, I personally prefer
marinetraffic.com, which make all this information public.

